# How about them Sens, eh?



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

9-1 against New York...

Rangers' new addition, Jagr, had only one shot on Lalime; switched their goalie twice and to make matters worse, Ottawa gave the Rangers get their only goal.









Too bad it wasn't televised in Canada. But the Leafs/Habs game was a good watch.


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

> Too bad it wasn't televised in Canada


Rogers / Bell Express Vu "Centre Ice package"

I still maintain that the Sens aren't going anywhere in the playoffs with their current goaltending
they missed a glorious opportunity to pick up IMHO, the best available goaltender that was on the market in Sean Burke
not that i like Cherry very much, especially after this anti-European and anti-French rant last night, but even Don "the dummy" Cherry says that the Sens need a goalie
so does my rampant Sens fan buddie
Lalime is just lame


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

I'd rather stick a rusty spoon in my eye than bother with either Rogers or Bell's "packages".

Their services are absolutely horrific and over-priced, IMHO, of course. And don't get me started on Bell's incessant calling to see if I want high-speed internet and whatever other package they're shilling... when I moved to Hull 4 years ago, I couldn't get Bell high-speed in my area and ended up with Cable via Videotron -- which is faster anyway, because Bell didn't "offer" their highspeed service in that area (5 minutes from Ottawa). They called a year later to tell me that they were offering high-speed in my area and asked if I was interested. I replied no thanks. They asked why, to which I responded that I already had high-speed cable.

The telemarketer proceeded to tell me how much slower/insecure cable was (the usual B.S.) and that I was wasting money... so I hung up on him.


As for Lalime: he *is* a good goalie. Just because he had several bad games in the past does not a sh!tty goalie make. Seriously, a lot of players in the NHL will have a bad moment or three, but they always make up for it.

And I'm not the only person who thinks so — I have "Sens rampant" friends, too, that think so as well.







I mean, come on, how many games does Ottawa have to win before you lighten up and get rid of your hatred for Lalime?

Besides, we have two great _starting_ goalies. What more can you ask for?


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

ottawa doesn't have 2 great goalies
they have 2 good goalies

please see Lalime's playoff performance as proof


----------



## (( p g )) (Aug 17, 2002)

You make a good point, Macspectrum. Lalime's trouble isn't that he is just a good goaltender: it's that he's wildly inconsistent. I've seen him play brilliantly, stopping shots that others simply wouldn't have been able to do. Then there's the Ottawa vs Philly game that I attended a few days ago, in which Ottawa pretty much won despite the golaltending (and the officiating, but that's a story for another time). 

Which goalie shows up during the playoffs will determine whether Stanley comes home to Ottawa.


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

> he's wildly inconsistent.


exactement!
to reach the promised land of hockey (stanley cup) a team needs a consistent goalie to make the timely (money) save and not let in any soft goals at inopportune times
Lalime does have a problem with the latter and to a lesser extent the former


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

I'm sorry, I thought it was Lalime that was the goaltender for the Sens last year's playoffs. Wasn't it the best season they've ever had not to mention the broke the "curse" and played further than ever, before losing to the Devils? I seem to remember they had a few shutouts.  

Looking at last year's stats shows that Lalime wasn't nearly as bad as some would believe. (They look pretty consistant to me -- the points for the first couple of rounds average 3 goals).

Of course, it's not entirely the performance of the goaltender that defines a team, but you already know that. I could wax statistically about inconsistant performance of Redden... whom played a pretty stinker of a game against Buffalo just recently.


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

*soft goals at inopportune times
*
please preface any discussion of Lalime with this idea


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

Or... scoring on your own goalie rubbing out a shutout.







But that doesn't count, I guess? Whatever. I guess it's pointless to bother using facts when personal bias is involved. It's pretty obvious you never liked Lalime to begin with after the scathing comments about his performance against Buffalo.

Of course, the offense of the Sens has never been called into question, especially when the rest of the team sits back when they feel they don't need to defend their scoring lead -- this has led to a few upsets... but that's the goalie's job, though. Isn't it?

I'm done. It's pointless to even bother continuing.


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

the next time lalime has a bad game and the next time he lets in a soft goal in the playoffs you'll be screaming for a goaltender change
history is on my side


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

You assume way too much.


----------



## (( p g )) (Aug 17, 2002)

You sound like a Leafs fan, MS...

Goalies are a funny bunch and Lalime is in good company as far as his inconsistent play is concerned, but he's pretty hard to beat when he's on his game. 

Tell you what: let's check back in April and see where we're at. Until then, this is a rather pointless debate.


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

yeah, leaf fan...ok 
my opinion is supported by a good friend of mine that is a big sens fan and as anti-leaf as you could get

i've never said the leafs are going anywhere but because i live in the hawg my opinons must be dismissed as partisan

of the top 4 elite teams in the NHL
(not just by points, but by past performance and potential)
Colorado
Detroit
Ottawa
New Jersey
who has the worst goalie?
hmmmm?
does it begin with an "L"?


----------



## mbaldwin (Jan 20, 2003)

Let's see:

Colorado - Aebischer is playing very well but is "unproven" in the playoffs (whatever that means). Sauve has been heavily criticized as a backup. Colorado is frequently rumoured to be looking for veteran help in case Aebischer faulters.

Detroit - The triple-headed goaltending monster cannot be considered better than what Ottawa has. Two of them hate each other and the third cannot like the situation he is in. No chemistry. No teamwork. No support. And not one of them has played consistently as a result. Very, very ugly.

New Jersey - The hands down winner. Brodeur is as good as it gets and is a workhorse.

No, Lalime is not an elite goaltender. But he's as good or better than at least 20 of the other starting goalies in the NHL. There are less than 5 goalies out there that would be a marked improvement over him and they are simply not available.

- Martin.


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

nice analysis, but the question was "who has the *worst* goaltender

the question you answered is academic


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

Detroit currently has the worst goalie...

Lalime .913 SV%, 22 wins
Joseph .901 SV%, 11 wins


----------



## iMiller (Jan 14, 2003)

you know i like watching the Sens a lot, but Lalaime isn't that bad. he's definatley in the top half of goalies in the NHL... and as the old saying goes: "YOU WIN AS A TEAM, YOU LOSE AS A TEAM"
1 player can not win by himself


Ti-Cats rule!! (just not last season)


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

This coming Saturday will be awesome... Leafs against the Sens at the ACC.  Anyone have spare tickets they'd like to send to the Mayor?   

Too bad Tucker's out, but Owen should be back a full strength. If Migilney and Reichel where back...









Going to be a good game. Anyone care to make a friendly wager? Shave my head bald if the leafs lose.


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

which head?
could be very itchy proposition


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

I've been thinking about shaving my head -- this may be the push I need. However, there's not much left on the ol' roof...


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Ok... are we on MannyP?







Get the Mach3 ready buddy.


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

Consider it on.







Of course, I have to warn you... whenever I bet on something, I lose!  

So feel pretty confident. Mi amigo.

But, if I win, I just might join in the fun anyway!


----------



## mbaldwin (Jan 20, 2003)

To answer Macspectrum's question a page back (indirectly), only the Devils have a standout. I'd put the other 3 teams on the same general level. But if I had to choose, it would be Detroit just because of the distractions they are enduring.

As for a bet, how about the loser being forced to use a PC for a day instead of a Mac.









- Martin.


----------



## Ingenu (Jun 4, 2003)

> Too bad it wasn't televised in Canada. But the Leafs/Habs game was a good watch.


It was a good watch until Zednik scored the first goal... My joy was short-lived : it was an horror story for me. After the fourth goal, I tuned Discovery channel...


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Ok Manny...who's buzzing their hair?









Tied 1-1 after the 1st period!

It's the battle for 1st place in the Northeast!

Owen is backed and he's PO'd at the pounding the Leafs took to Ottawa awhile back. It's a doozy!


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Ohh... what a sweet tip-in at the 19:59:50 mark!! Beautiful goal with a fraction of a second left in the second. Leafs go into the 3rd with a 3-1 lead. Lots of hockey left though!


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

I was so hoping for a great hockey game tonight...

But that was the most dirtiest (and biased, thanks to Harry Knees) game of hockey I've *ever* seen. Domi should be shot for what he tried to do to Van Allen.

A complete, and utter classless show of sportsmanship by Toronto. But I am a man of my word. 

Pictures to follow.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Bzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzt Get out that shaver MannyP!!! 









The war might not be over, but tonight the Leafs won the battle and got revenge for the 7-1 thrashing by winning 5-1 againt Ottawa. 

Thursday is the rematch!


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

I was a little embarrased by Domi's actions. I have no problems with a good scrap even to send a message, but seeing the guy get punched in the specially designed protective face mask was a little much. 

Can't see how you could called that biased though, the Leafs were in the box the whole night. 

T'was a bit dirty but you could see the Leafs determination and emotion which is something that made me







. 

Did you see Chara throw around McCabe? That is one big dude.  

Looking forward to those pix!


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

> d you see Chara throw around McCabe? That is one big dude.


Indeed... I thought I was watching WWE Wrestling for a second.


----------



## mbaldwin (Jan 20, 2003)

Looking back at the game, it was obvious what Toronto's game plan was. Go after the Sens hard - especially the skill players. Get in their face all night and be as chippy as you need to be to get them off their game.

Redden makes a good clean hit, he gets a punch in the face and then Domi challenging him to a fight. Spezza takes an awkward fall and leaves the game with a significant injury. Smolinski (I think) takes a nasty crosscheck in the side of the neck. Belfour is chopping at knees in front of him all night. Hossa gets his nose rearranged courtesy of McCabe's elbow. And so on...

And it worked beautifully. Most of the Senators just wanted to go home by the mid-point of the game. 

All the Leafs had to do was endure the first few Sens power plays and they would win the game. The only way this could backfire is if Ottawa scored early and often on the power play. But they didn't and were completely psyched out for most of the game.

So what did I learn by watching two teams that I rarely see anymore?

I already knew that a couple of the Leafs players had no problem playing dirty. But I was shocked at how most of the team joined in this time. At least 12 guys were downright nasty all night.

I learned that Ottawa still does not know how to deal with outright dirty play. Maybe they were tired from the travel or something, but no one could come up with a response to what they were being subjected to. I really thought that they had long outgrown this.

I completely lost all respect for Pat Quinn with his post-game comments. I've never heard so much chest-thumping BS from a coach in my life. This, not the Chara/McCabe "fight", was the WWE part of the night.

The next week should continue to be interesting...

- Martin.


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

Well, ehMax, here you go. I know it's not as close-shaved as you would have preferred but the wife intervened—this is as short as she'll let me shave it. I pushed the issue being a man of integrity, but seeing as we have a new baby in the family, I thought he'd like to be raised with a father, if you catch my meaning.  

Plus, it works better with the beard this way.  

Enjoy:


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

MannyP, your "baby" has your eyes. Be grateful that you don't have his nose.  Luckily, as a Rangers fan, I am glad I did not make this same bet when Jagr played in his first game against the Sens. 9-1


----------



## (( p g )) (Aug 17, 2002)

Manny: please don't tell me you're saving the other side of your head for Thursday night's rematch!


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

Heh heh

*PG*: Ha ha. Since I was a little, er, short on the top, I had to shave it all. No saving hair on this head!  

*Doc*:Jack may have my eyes, but he has my brother's ears!







 

As I predicted, I knew I would lose the bet—it's Karma's way to keep me from being complacent in life.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

MannyP, I pity your brother. Still, the doxie ears do have their charm...........to other doxies.


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

Actually, they seem to work on the ladies as well. Go figure!


----------



## The Librarian (Apr 11, 2003)

great thread guys, and well-done to manny for actually following up on his end. what's in store for this thursday's ottawa loss?

btw, speaking of babies and resemblances, i have to say that i wish i had my dog's tail...









[ February 03, 2004, 02:54 PM: Message edited by: The Librarian ]


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

If Saturday is any indication of what's to come... it'll be a smoz.


----------



## (( p g )) (Aug 17, 2002)

Thursday's rematch will show which team has learned the better lesson so far: 

Ottawa-fight these buggers hard in front of the net and stop taking dumb penalties
Toronto-when Lalame is in nets, shoot and shoot often.

We'll see. I'm not prepared to stake my locks on the game (with every haircut they seem to...uhhh...not grow back as much as before).


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

You forgot one extra lesson Ottawa needs to learn: Stand about 1 foot further away from Ed Beflour and his spastic stick hand.

That, or get better ankle guards.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Hey, that's good enough for me Manny. Good form!  (I was crossing my fingers you weren't going to say double or nothing for Thursday) Mrs. ehMax intervened too when she heard about my little bet.









Too bad the ITMS isn't open in Canada. We could wager a $1.29 song for Thursday. 









How about loser for Thursday has to post their dorkiest child picture.









Feel free to join the bet!


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

Does it have to be one from childhood? I have tons of me throughout my life.









Are there any others here willing to partake in a less hair loosing venture?


----------



## (( p g )) (Aug 17, 2002)

Mayor: You're on! Get that scanner warmed up.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Well, tonight's the night the Sens get their @sses kicked again! 









He he.. I understand Sens fans hate the Leafs. Well, as much as you hate them, multiply that emotion several times for how much Leafs fans want the cup this year!!!!!!! 

I have no plans of getting out the old photo albums tonight.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

ehMax, have you seen the score in just the first period?????


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Have you seen the score in the 2nd?  

I tell you, Toronto wants it badder.  

We've got ourselves a sloberknocker tonight. It doesn't get any better than this.


----------



## iMiller (Jan 14, 2003)

what happens when the teams tie?


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Woohoo! Tie game... 4-4 with not much time in the 3rd. 

<font size="7" color="#0b188d" face="Arial, Helvetica, Geneva, SunSans-Regular, sans-serif">GO LEAFS GO!</font>


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

We all post goofy pix.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

<font size="7" color="#0b188d" face="Arial, Helvetica, Geneva, SunSans-Regular, sans-serif">*YES! YES! YES! *</font>










OH BABY, life is good!


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

< RING RING >


Hello?


Yes?


Ok...


Hey, Stanley Cup.... Its for you......


----------



## Spencer (Jan 17, 2003)

Nice one ehmax.
Nice ending too.


----------



## (( p g )) (Aug 17, 2002)

I'm becoming increasingly convinced that Patrick Lalime is in fact a Toronto Maple Leaf. 

As for our little wager, a deal's a deal....sigh...

Here's yours truly sporting a rather fetching faux leather coat circa 1976--an era before haircuts were invented. The cat next to me was the greatest that ever was...


----------



## Bilbo (Jul 12, 2001)

I do think the flu was a bit of a factor, however they squandered a four goal lead, that has to hurt.

You could just tell from the mid-way point in the game the Sens were trying hard not to lose the game and the Leafs were trying to win it. The difference in the Sens mental game was more of a factor than the flu.

B


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

normally i would make a "Lalime comment" (as did the post game analysts on TSN and the round table during last Saturday's 2nd period HNIC), but i'll be accused of being a "Leaf fan", so i'll refrain.


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

Hey, Ottawa had it in the bag in the first period, but they couldn't sustain it. Of course, it could have been a matter of half the team laid out with the flu, and other, "duties".

Maybe some vitamin C injections and flu shots next time?


----------



## iPetie (Nov 25, 2003)

OK, I'm coming out of the closet to ehMacians. "I" am the "Biggest" Sens fan on the planet.
That being said, I don't think you can read an awful lot into the last 3 games between these teams for numerous reasons. In the last 3 games we haven't even seen the Leaf or Sen lineups.
As You Leaf fans know, regular season means nada. If both teams are healthy and aqt the top of their respective games, then the edge go's to the Sens based strictly on defence. The Leaf defence is marginal at best where the Sens rank as one the best. Forwards-even but Ottawa faster. Goaltending- not even- Advantage Leafs but Lalime has shown he is up to the challenge when it matters.
May I remind you Leafers out there, that Ottawa went deeper into the playoffs (2.17, 3rd period 7th game) than the Leafs have for 36 years. (Had to get it in)


----------



## hmto (Jul 4, 2003)

Well then I will. Everything said post game today confirms that Ottawa is becoming much like Philly has in the last couple years. They need to address their goaltending woes. Ottawa was lucky they got the point coz if the Leafer's had any scoring opportunities in the 1st there would be no OT


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Yeah, the Sens are great in the play-offs.









*2002*
Defeated Philadelphia, 4-1, Eastern Conference quarterfinals
*Lost to Toronto*, 4-3, Eastern Conference semifinals

*2001*
*Lost to Toronto*, 4-0, Eastern Conference quarterfinals

*2000*
*Lost to Toronto*, 4-2, Eastern Conference quarterfinals

Sorry, had to get that in.









Last week of regular season should be interesting when Leafs and Sens sqaure up 2 more times. Hopefully they'll get their flu shots before hand. Last night was proof God's a Leaf's fan.  

2004 is the Year of the Leafs. Lord Stanely will be ours.


----------



## iPetie (Nov 25, 2003)

Interesting you left out the 2003 playoff record. Did not the Leafs lose to a team(Philly) that Ottawa dispatched without breaking a sweat. 
We shall see later this year ehMax. We shall see.


----------



## (( p g )) (Aug 17, 2002)

> Yeah, the Sens are great in the play-offs


Oh you don't really want to compare notes on playoff disappointments, do you? I seem to recall that the Leafs haven't made it to the finals, let alone won the cup in a very, very, long time...so long that it even predates me! 

There's a reason for all the blues in that Leaf uniform, after all: it matches all the cryin' they do every spring.

Let's check back after the second round of the playoffs and see where things are at then ....


----------



## iPetie (Nov 25, 2003)

PG - Let us not forget that the Sens are the only Canadian based ( and yes, my Canada includes Toronto) to make the playoffs in all of the last 8 years.
Do you think the Sens will take 38 years to win a cup?


----------



## (( p g )) (Aug 17, 2002)

Best to not go there, Petie: Ottawa's been waiting for the cup to come back home since 1927.


----------



## iPetie (Nov 25, 2003)

Gotcha PG!! I'll stop at that, for now. The spring, I feel is perhaps the best time to hold the pent up canon fodder for!
After all, apparantly the parade on Yonge is back on again.


----------



## Bilbo (Jul 12, 2001)

I have been a Leafs fan forever. That said, I thinks Sens have a darn good team and have certainly paid their dues the last few years. If my Leafs can't take the cup, I gladly cheer on the Sens or any other Canadian team.

On ocassion, I sometimes feel the Leafs cross the line and it doesn't impress me. The game in Toronto is a good example. In my opinion McCabe should have been suspended for the elbow to the chops on Hossa - a clear intent to injure. Karle Pilaf, same deal for the crosscheck to the back of Alfredson's kneck. Domi made some bad decisions and compounded things with his post game justification. Lets face it, if the butt ends and spears *really* took place as he said, then lets see the tape. To my knowledge there is no proof any of this even happened. If it did we'd see the replays over and over and they be sent in to the league for review. Alfy also did NOT knee Sundin. It was a clean hit all the way! It was interference and he deserved to sit for two but it was not kneeing.

I love an emotional, physical game, but I'd rather not see someone's career ended on a dirty play.

The Sens are not angels by any stretch but my biggest complaint is they seem to fall to the ice soooo easily when they want to draw a penalty and put their powerplay to work. I'd rather see them quit the theatrics and just play the game. There is plenty of talent on that team, they don't need to pull that crap.

Chara is an effective player, but he seems to always fly under the refs radar with those quick, short crosschecks to the kidneys. Just ask Joe, I bet he's still feeling those sharp shots. Chara has this move down to an art, if you blink you miss them.

Just my opinion.
B


----------



## Ohenri (Nov 7, 2002)

I'm a little late here. But I must say that the last game just sucked (for me) I was so bummed... The Sens are a good team [read really good], but they need a touch more physical play in order to squash some emotional lifts - such as what happened in Ottawa a few night back.

Top of that, I feel that the leafs' advantages are 3 fold now:

They've taken the last few games - in impressive fashion. Whether complete control, lack there of from Ottawa or just comebacks.

When they play in Ottawa, outside of looking @ center ice, you don't even know. TONS OF LEAF FANS in the national capital.

They get that emotional lift when they play - and that's something that the Sens lack. Y, they're skilled and more disciplined, but buds have a few deranged cats/hot heads/stix of dynamite (ie TNT - Tucker, Nolan & Tie) who are just out to check you thru the boards on every op. That _je ne sais quoi _really. 

 

I think that Leafs are a dangerous team. Always have been (once in playoffs). Just a shame that they always have a really physical 1st round - that burns them out. If they make it past - they have no juice left.

The Sens need to steer clear of the Leafs by all means possible. The Sens might be better served to slip in the standings so to not risk that meeting in the early rounds. Not they can't beat them (we know and have seen them do it), just that the game becomes wayyyy to personal with the Buds, and they get a little









But what a rivalry!!

H!


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

*Interesting you left out the 2003 playoff record* 

Oh yeah.. that year where Ottawa made it to the 3rd round.. .and the first time in four years they didn't face the Leafs in the playoffs.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

*If my Leafs can't take the cup, I gladly cheer on the Sens or any other Canadian team.* 








I actually share the same sentiment. Ottawa is actually my 2nd favourite team.   If not Ottawa, than Vancouver.


----------



## The Librarian (Apr 11, 2003)

as far as canadian team go, after the leafs i'd like to see vancouver take it. anyone but the sens! as a leaf fan, i'd never hear the end of it. i also just don't _like_ the sens as a team. completely the opposite of the way the leafs play. i don't understand how a leaf fan can pick the sens as their second.

that said, my second team (waaay back there, mind you) is buffalo. i grew up in st catharines and going to see the sabres play in the early 80s was more common for me than going to mlg to see the leafs.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

*i don't understand how a leaf fan can pick the sens as their second* 

For me, I actually don't live in Toronto... but I do live in Ontario. So to me it'd make sense that as a 2nd choice, I'd want a team to win from the same province. 

I also love visiting Ottawa and I feel an attachment to the city. 

Now, a Leaf fan going for Montreal... that wouldn't be something I understand.


----------



## Bilbo (Jul 12, 2001)

OHenri...

*TNT - Tucker, Nolan & Tie* 

LOL... Nice one Centurian, like it, like it!









Yea, the leafs have a few that can go a little loopy, but I love their enthusiasm and drive and that they are willing to pay the price. I would prefer that they don't go over the edge though. I like those guys and the way they play on the edge. Personally I think Ottawa could use a couple like that. I happen to think that Domi's presense is needed and that he is a better hockey player than he get's credit for. 

A cup winning team NEEDS a few of these kind of guys. The more the opponents hate them the more they know that they are doing their job.

They are out to bang, crash and make you keep you head up. The best way to beat the Sens is get them off of their game and make the puck a hot potato. I am not sure if the Sens have enough grit right now, but with injuries and the flu, who can say for sure. Jacques Martin is a great coach, and if he thinks the team needs tweaking, he'll make some moves.

B


----------



## Ohenri (Nov 7, 2002)

> I happen to think that Domi's presense is needed and that he is a better hockey player than he get's credit for.


I totally agree... When he starts to stir the pot, watch out. The way the Leaf fans get behind him is something real - they become that proverbial '6th man' (7th here). I predict that the next scrap will be a Domi-Chara tilt. I got my $$ on Chara... I think the summers spent wrestling and the reach will prevail.

Backing will be in the following order:

Ottawa >> TO >> VAN >> CDN Team but I do l like the Avalanche so I'm not sure who to back after VAN. But COL can still be that CDN team for some...  

h!


----------



## gmark2000 (Jun 4, 2003)

As a Canucks fan, I am quite amused at the Leaf fervor in the media. An article I read recently stated that the Canucks so far this season has been "Canada's Team" because their national viewership ratings for their games (HNIC) are consistently the highest.

So far, the Canucks have been the leading team in Canada in terms of wins, and the all-star voting has been heavily weighted to Canuck players. To this end, the Globe and Post still blindly rave about the Leafs. Oh well, and people still don't understand "Western Alienation".


----------



## Bilbo (Jul 12, 2001)

Ohenri,



> I predict that the next scrap will be a Domi-Chara tilt. I got my $$ on Chara... I think the summers spent wrestling and the reach will prevail.


I did not realize how big that guy was until I noticed how Antripov has to look when they look eye to eye. 

What a behemuth! When he was throwing McCabe around like a rag doll, I he was going to kill him!!  

I've seen Tie in so many fights and no one can seem to hurt him. His head is as hard as cement, he's too ornery to bleed and his left hand is lethal. If he smiles at you during a fight... you're toast. Man, I'm glad he's on our team. Chara is equally impressive though and as you mentioned his long reach might be the difference.

I understand that Chara has a geat plus minus as well.

B


----------



## iMiller (Jan 14, 2003)

> Best to not go there, Petie: Ottawa's been waiting for the cup to come back home since 1927.


Considering Ottawa has 9 Stanley Cup vicories and they weren't playing for 60 years, I would say that are doing rather well compared to the leafs


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

How's this for Western alienation?  

Daniel Alfredsson of the Ottawa Senators had two goals and an assist playing on the Toronto Maple Leafs line as the Eastern Conference held off their Western rivals 6-4 in the 54th NHL all-star game Sunday. 

Eastern Conference head coach Pat Quinn showed a sense of humour as the Leafs coach put Alfredsson on a line with Battle of Ontario foes Mats Sundin and Gary Roberts.

The line combined for seven points, with Roberts scoring a goal and assisting on another and Sundin adding two assists.

Hey, I love Vancouver too.







Someway we're going to see a Canadian team win Lord Stanely this year. *cough* Leafs.


----------



## Ohenri (Nov 7, 2002)

Mayor, that was one of the funnier sites this week. ESP after this last week of Corel Center Clashing, 401 Feuding, a true Maple Leaf melée... Wonder how block head Domi felt of that shot.  



> Hey, I love Vancouver too. Someway we're going to see a Canadian team win Lord Stanely this year. *cough* Leafs.


I would like to see Van do well - but they are about as charismatic as Ernie Eves.  . Ever seen Naslund in an interview? How about Bert?? [insert snoring here]. That's why I like to see the Leafs play - though still a Sen. 

The day the Leafs win the Cup - there will be a Provincial holiday, and the festivities that will ensue will rival Caribana®. You should see them party after they win the 1st round









H!


----------



## mbaldwin (Jan 20, 2003)

> I would like to see Van do well - but they are about as charismatic as Ernie Eves. . Ever seen Naslund in an interview? How about Bert?? [insert snoring here]. That's why I like to see the Leafs play - though still a Sen.


Todd Bertuzzi is loud, rude and whiny.

He'd make a perfect Leaf.  

- Martin.


----------



## iPetie (Nov 25, 2003)

After moving into first place in the North East last night, the Sens aquire Bondra.
http://www.tsn.ca/nhl/news_story.asp?id=72637
Go Sens!


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

Excellent.

I meant to post Saturday—I took the wife out to see the Sens beat the Habs 5-2. The first period was slow—the guys (on both teams) had a hard time keeping the puck. Fortunately the game picked up and the third period was pretty happening (lots of action on both sides).


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

MannyP, if you took your wife to the game, who was watching the doxie pup??? I can forgive your Sens for beating my Rangers 9-1, but leaving a little puppy alone in the house is an act that could get you reported to the SPBMDLSA(Society for the Prevention of Being Mean to Doxies and other Long Short Animals).


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

Ha ha ha. Actually our neighbor across the street checks up on him whenever we're out so he suffered no emotional scars.  He's grown quite accustomed to staying in his cage and doesn't fuss or cry.

In fact, her son is quite taken with Jack and offered to baby sit him on his half-days from school. They introduced him to their cat, and they pretty much ignored each other.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

MannyP, very wise to get him used to being caged during the day. Lucky for you he is used to your leaving him alone during part of the day. Imagine four doxies howling..........we have heard that a few times until the neighbors called the police thinking that someone was being tortured. Luckily, the constabulary officer who came is a neighbor and knows of Dr.G's Den o' Doxie Doom.


----------



## iMiller (Jan 14, 2003)

how aboot dem sens back in first eh?


----------



## talonracer (Dec 30, 2003)

> I can forgive your Sens for beating my Rangers 9-1


Two things... one, that takes a very brave man to admit you cheer for the Rangers these days, and two...

I guess you've been forgiving the entire league this year, hey?

 Sorry, couldn't help it...


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

4 words for you:

The Eagle is Back. 

 

After missing the last 12 games, Eddie is back and started things out with a nice shutout. For missing 12 games, being only 2 points behind Ottawa, I like the Leafs chances at finishing 1st. Good goaltending in the stretch and in the playoffs is going to be key. Helped Vancouver to a nice win last night. Did you see that save!

The Leafs are just starting a big home stand. Lots of healthy Leafs who are pumped to end the season on top. Meanwhile, 13 of Ottawa's remaining 17 games are on the road. Let's see how bad they want it. Going to be an interesting month.









This is going to be the Leafs season.







 Print out this page and deposit it in the bank I tell ya.


----------



## james_squared (May 3, 2002)

Hello,

I thought Rangers fans only watched games against the Islanders?

James


----------



## talonracer (Dec 30, 2003)

> 4 words for you:
> The Eagle is Back.


Isn't it, 
"The Eagle's back is arthritic"
?


----------



## Ohenri (Nov 7, 2002)

Mayor, word is that the Leafs are looking to bring a competent back up like Maybe Olie the Goalie. Some are saying that this may rattle Eddie the Eagle. Hmmmm....

Sux that the Sens have to end the season on the road... 

Q?: Who is gonna get Leetch??

Also, I just want the Leafs and Flyers to meet and kill each other in the 1st round - like last year.  

H!


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Leafs are back with all eight cylinders firings. They beat Boston tonight who have been on a huge roll. Nice to see Roberts back. Eddie had a pretty light night, but made some amazing saves near the end. 

On to the Islanders on Thursday.


----------



## khummsein (Sep 12, 2003)

> Q?: Who is gonna get Leetch??


A: TORONTO!! now sean hill and we're set.

but i think this week leading up to the deadline is gonna be crazy...colorado & new jersey have been eerily silent...


----------



## Ohenri (Nov 7, 2002)

Holy Trades!

Someone mentioned that the best GMs are in Canada. Tell me about it. 

Leafs are once again gearing up for a good playoff run... this will be nutty/insane again. 

Speaking of INSANE, what is wrong with J. Roenick? Trying a come back after that last shot in the cerebellum. 9 concissions not enough? Looking for lucky #10?? (thankly, Scott Stevens is still out). He's got fire left in him?? You mean the one burning that you've not sipped from the cup yet?? Have you heard him speak? Cannot even articulate. Does he want his interment in the Wachovia Center??









Next stop: Sens vs Philly.

H!


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Came home to some very interesting news.  

Prepare to hear these names a lot over the next several months.









1st Period

DETAIL

Game just under way.

12:58 REMAINING IN THE 1ST PERIOD Toronto Power-Play Goal - *Mats Sundin* (26), from *Gary Roberts* and *Brian Leetch* at 7:02.

7:35 REMAINING IN THE 1ST PERIOD Toronto Power-Play Goal - *Bryan McCabe* (14), from *Brian Leetch* and Alexander Mogilny at 12:25.

Toronto Goal - Details to follow.

0:58 REMAINING IN THE 1ST PERIOD Toronto Goal - Robert Reichel (9), from Aki Berg and Karel Pilar at 19:02.

End of 1st period.

2nd Period

DETAIL

Second period under way.

End of 2nd period.

 3rd Period

DETAIL

Third period under way.

9:33 REMAINING IN THE 3RD PERIOD Toronto Goal - *Gary Roberts* (23), from Karel Pilar and *Mats Sundin* at 10:27.

Toronto Goal - *Bryan McCabe* 2 (15), from *Brian Leetch* and Alexander Mogilny at 12:04.

4:12 REMAINING IN THE 3RD PERIOD NY Islanders Power-Play Goal - Trent Hunter (23), from Oleg Kvasha and Cliff Ronning at 15:48.

Toronto Goal - Details to follow.

3:30 REMAINING IN THE 3RD PERIOD Toronto Goal - Darcy Tucker (20), from Robert Reichel and *Bryan McCabe* at 16:30.

NY Islanders Goal - Details to follow.

0:31 REMAINING IN THE 3RD PERIOD NY Islanders Goal - Mark Parrish (15), from Cliff Ronning and Mattias Weinhandl at 19:29.

TO wins 6-2 tonight!


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Hey, he looks really good in Blue too!


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

for all those that told me how great a goaltender Lalime was, I know feel vindicated by Ottawa's GM, no less;

_
Lalime no longer stands alone
Muckler now admits Senators could go to Prusek

"Lalime is having problems, there's no question about that," Muckler said following yesterday's NHL trade deadline.
...
Lalime, however, has been fighting the puck for most of the season, leading to speculation the Senators would acquire Washington Capitals goaltender Olaf Kolzig before yesterday's NHL trade deadline._

http://www.canada.com/ottawa/ottawacitizen/news/sports/story.html?id=13fc9916-13b5-4800-b3d6-d76e34e87caf


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

Funny how you poke your head in here when the timing's in your favor.









You have still yet to respond to my addressing your earlier query as to whom out of the top five goalies were the worst.

Convenient.

Lalime, despite his ups and downs, is _still_ in the upper ranks of the best goalies this season.


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

Any votes to change the name of this thread?

It's grown to a more broader discussion than just the Sens so maybe we should change the title to reflect the overall content?

How about "Official ehMac NHL thread"?


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

i have been saying Lalime is a bad goalie from the outset
now john muckler is saying it to
as is pierre macguire, don cherry

as for the worst goalies, i didn't see the need to reply after being tagged by you as a "typical leaf fan"

i thought only leaf fans were were so defensive
guess i was wrong


----------



## Ingenu (Jun 4, 2003)

Just a remark : am I the only Habs fan or what?


----------



## iPetie (Nov 25, 2003)

Name Change is a good Idea MannyP


----------



## iPetie (Nov 25, 2003)

Just an FYI on Lalime.

He is the best playoff goalie in the league statistically in the last three years.
I'm sorry not to be able to back this up with a link but the columm appeared last week on Sportsnet.ca. Can't find it now.

The reality is that Lalime has struggled this season. The whole team has struggled by comparison to last year. 

We all know, regular season performance means nothing! It is the playoffs that count.


----------



## Ingenu (Jun 4, 2003)

> We all know, regular season performance means nothing! It is the playoffs that count


I hope Leafs fan are listening to these words of wisdom.


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

Defensive? Nope. Not in a long shot. The stats speak for themselves.  

'nuff said.

P.S. You even quoted Mr. Cherry as one of your points? Wow. That's like Macello agreeing with anything Mel Gibson says.

EDIT: Re: Calling you a Leafs fan—try again. You're memory is failing you (or maybe your eye sight?). I never called you a Leafs fan.

[ March 10, 2004, 04:30 PM: Message edited by: « MannyP Design » ]


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

> You sound like a Leafs fan, MS...


not tagged by you, but tagged none-the-less

my shrink is stil ironing out the kinks  

as for quoting cherry, i only used him as an example of the wide range of people who have this opinion

pierre maguire - calm cool collected intelligent
cherry - just the opposite

do i really have to connect all the dots?


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

> as for the worst goalies, i didn't see the need to reply after being tagged by you as a "typical leaf fan"


Well, you had me thinking...


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

> Well, you had me thinking...


always a first time....


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

Ooh. Ha ha ha. Taking lessons for Macello are we?


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

notcie the little happy face?
humour - argh argh
Oye Vey.


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

Sorry, forgot my emoticon in my last post.







   

Just a couple of extra ones for good measure.


----------



## iPetie (Nov 25, 2003)

Sens vs Leafs. Yikes!

For the Sens- Win equals Northeast Champ. Tie equals home ice first round and wait for tomorrow for north east.

Go Sens Go!!!!!!!!


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

5-0 for the Leafs baby!!! And still some time left in the third.


----------



## iPetie (Nov 25, 2003)

Brutal.  
Sens looked tired and they probably should be but at least show some interest for goodness sake.
Eddie looks good so I hope we don't meet again until a later round.
Until the, Go Sens Go!!!!


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

Toronto? Ottawa? All I hear is that Calgary and Vancouver are in the playoffs.  

Go Calgary! (If not Calgary, then Vancouver.  )


----------

